# Yoder Kingman



## ryanmn (Aug 30, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone has experience with this smoker and could provide insight as to whether it is worth the price? I am looking for something that isn't too big for standard backyard cooks but could also handle larger gathering or small catering gigs for 100-150 people. Would the Kingman be appropriate? How many briskets or ribs can it typically hold at once?

Thanks!


----------



## 3montes (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm not familiar with the Yoder so I Googled it up. Looks like it would be great for most backyard smoking and light entertaining. Not sure I'd say it would fit the bill for catering for up to 150 people. Depends on what you envision doing. Taking it to off site parties and cooking there? Not sure how easy these things are to transport. If that's what you want to do take the $2600 they want for the Yoder and invest it in a bigger trailer rig. Heck I fire my trailer rig up at home to smoke 1 brisket or 3 racks of ribs!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 30, 2017)

A thousand pounds.. lol better get the competition cart model. 
Wichita looks nice. Think you can get some sort of temperature control unit on it.


----------

